# Selling: Electronic Music... For Money or Art



## TrixieFox (Nov 30, 2022)

Hey guys... Im a producer who needs a little bit of money so Im producing music for people rn... Also I am willing to produce music for a Art Trade


----------



## fenchfletcher (Dec 4, 2022)

I might be interested in a trade, depending on the type of music you do. I'd probably even do multiple pieces for it, including a couple simple animations.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

Music for art!? How novel! Any samples of your work?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 4, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Music for art!? How novel! Any samples of your work?


I sent yall my music


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I sent yall my music


YEE!


----------

